# First scan & update ;0)



## chattygirl197811 (Sep 4, 2012)

Had first scan yesterday, am 13 weeks 4 days today so due March 16th. 
Scan went well so far, it should have been quite quick but we had 5 scans in total (took 4 hours) as the little wiggler would not get into right position for some of the abnormality checks we opted for, I had to keep walking around, drinking more water and jumping and then trying scan again! I must have looked like a right nutter! Eventually the sonographer had to admit defeat and book me in for a re-scan on 12th! Got a nice pic anyway and a little wave lol & all looks fine from what we saw so far. We are hoping to find out the gender at 20 weeks but if future scans are anything to go by he/she probably keep us guessing! 
After several scares & food poisoning am feeling relieved today. ;0)


----------



## hyper-Suze (Sep 4, 2012)

Aww, looks just as clear as mine at 12wks! Isn't it a relief to see the baby and the heart beating and just knowing that your past the first 12wks too..

Fancy having a problematic child already, having strops and tantrums! LOL
Isn't is amazing that you can see the silouette(excuse the spelling!) of their face. Well done you for having a little fighter in there to endure the FP!!!


----------



## chattygirl197811 (Sep 6, 2012)

Yes its amazing seeing it and as you say nice to be over first milestone at least x


----------



## Monkey (Sep 7, 2012)

Excellent! It's fab to see that you've not just been imagining it all, isn't it?!


----------



## Lizzzie (Oct 4, 2012)

That's a lovely feeling. Congratulations!


----------

